# WMAA Black Belt Instructors Camp w/ Presas Arnis Grand Master "Datu Tim" Hartman



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 5, 2014)

WMAA Black Belt Instructors Camp w/ Presas Arnis Grand Master "Datu Tim" Hartman

Train with the Western Hemisphere's leading instructor in Modern Arnis and Kombatan. Topics covered at this camp will include: Astig Balintawak, Modern Arnis, Kombatan, EDT, Panantukan and more!

August 1 - 3, 2014

Horizon Martial Arts
280 Center Rd
West Seneca, NY 14224


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 4, 2014)

*WMAA Instructors Camp August 1 - 3, 2014
*
After a long hiatus we have brought back the WMAA instructors camp. It was held at the WMAA headquarters in West Seneca (Buffalo), NY. We had black belts come from New York, Pennsylvania, Ohio and Ontario, Canada. This years camp debuted the US release of the Astig Balintawak course. By the end of the camp, 8 of the black belts passed the level 1 course. Im proud of the progress that all of the attendees demonstrated during the camp.

Respectfully yours,
Datu Tim Hartman
Grand Master Presas Arnis


----------

